# L@@ky, L@@ky.......



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2012)

Saw this and thought.....?  http://inventory.dezercollection.com/0-schwinn-bicycle--c-614.htm


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 28, 2012)

*What!?*

I'll whittle them out with my pocket knife if they sell for that much.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 28, 2012)

I didn't know they made bicycles in the 0 model year....


----------



## daved66 (Jun 28, 2012)

what am i missing...


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 28, 2012)

No darn way.


----------



## chitown (Jun 28, 2012)

It's only $248.38 a month!... for 48 months.

One thing I wonder is: Did they actually pay for that appraisal or was it more like they put a bunch of numbers all over a target and they went to the shooting range and happened to shoot the $10,000 spot.

Just noticed their other _deals_ they've got going:

http://inventory.dezercollection.com/19-schwinn-margaret--c-612.htm

http://inventory.dezercollection.com/19-schwinn-jaguar--c-537.htm

Both are the very hard to find YEAR *19!*

The rare 1976 Monark: http://inventory.dezercollection.co...ition-very-rare!!!-made-in-chicago!-c-538.htm


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 28, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha, the first is not even a Schwinn it's 1990's Murray bicycle. 


I love Murray bikes but no way, could get a truck full of Murray tank & muscle bikes plus many many more.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 28, 2012)

has someone contacted this place and tell them to fire the appraiser


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 28, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> has someone contacted this place and tell them to fire the appraiser




I was thinking about it but I would rather go down there and if I ever get to vacation down there to say it right to their face.


1976 Monark, I didn't think they were around in the 70's or at least not in 1976.

http://inventory.dezercollection.co...ition-very-rare!!!-made-in-chicago!-c-538.htm


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe it was built up for the Bi-Centennial?


----------



## chitown (Jun 28, 2012)

bricycle said:


> *Maybe it was built up* for the Bi-Centennial?




Oh it was built up all right. 

I think of these more as folk art. So the artist can have any price he imagines... especially if he knows an appraiser. I remember a while back some bikes on eBay advertised as "Indians" done up with similar sheet metal work on the fenders as the centennial bike listed here. In fact I think Walter Branch said he knows the builder and see's it as harmless fun. Not sure if it's the same builder but it would make some sense. I just think the descriptions are what needs tweaking. Call it a custom for cry eye.

So which would you choose: 

1. 2 custom bikes appraised by Beavis and Butthead

*or*

2. http://inventory.dezercollection.com/2007-shelby-gtsc--c-1110.htm


----------



## ramito (Aug 29, 2012)

*Wow!!!! Lol*

0 YEAR or YEAR 0....FOR ONLY 20K,,,LOL


----------

